# Artificial Christmas Tree branch blinds



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Am I being too cheap?
I bought an artificial Christmas tree a couple years ago. When I got it home it was a bit wide for my living room so I never used the bottom set of branches. Theyre about 2.5 in length and are pretty hearty steel with plastic/synthetic pine needles.

What I was thinking of doing is to get some beige and light gray spray paint and add a few more earth tones to the color and set them up as a blind for turkey hunting. Something along the lines of an Ameristep Jake house. Just to mask movement and break up my outline when still-hunting.

I hunt private property so the branches could be left out there. I wouldnt have to lug em in and out of the area. 

Has anyone ever used artificial plants/trees as blinds?
Would I be better off just getting a JakeHouse?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Cheap? No, I was thinking "innovative!!!"


Heck, post pics when you are done!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

The past couple of years I've used artificial xmas tree branchs to green up my brush/ground blinds, these are used primarily for deer but I've sat in one for turkey as well. They are all on "private" land as well.  

I've picked up three or four the past couple years, one at a garage sale for $5 and the others were being thrown out! They've worked great! The ones I've got all had the right angle bends on the end. I bend and hammer the end straight, take my cordless drill w/a 1/8 or 1/4 inch drill bit and go to town! 

The main reason I like these are that I'm not having to do a lot of prep and pruning of the surrounding fir trees to get my cover and they stay green year round, figure thats gotta help with the camo effect of the blind and not as noticable as something that gets re-greened once a year! :lol:


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

I don't think you would even need to paint them. Looks like an evergreen. I have wanted to add some to my treestand.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

What a great idea, I have a tree in the attic that is not being used. Just might try it this next year.


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Wow what a great idea. I have thrown several artificial trees away. Not anymore, they will work great for a new blind in the making. Thanks for the post Chris.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent idea..now I know what I'm going to do with our tree which my wife told me is outdated and getting old. Never thought I'd be the one to encourage her to buy a new tree so that I can have the old one!!


----------



## treestand6 (May 7, 2003)

I have been using them for about 25 yrs now. Now that the word is out there goes my chance of getting them free at yard sales. LOL!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

treestand6 said:


> I have been using them for about 25 yrs now. Now that the word is out there goes my chance of getting them free at yard sales. LOL!


I've found them out for garbage collection, usually just before Xmas or just after, figure they got the old one out and decided it was time for a new one just before xmas or shopped the sales right after xmas for a new one for next year.  Actually passed on one just about a week ago! My wife would have been shocked! :lol:


----------



## ScottC (Mar 20, 2005)

Great idea. I wish I would have thought of it. Cabela's and other stores sell those "branch/leaf" systems for at least $99. I am going to keep my eyes open for a cheap tree at a garage sale.

Scott


----------

